# Problem opening Excel from outlook



## Dancing Queen (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi There,

One of my users is having trouble opening excel documents. She can create an excel spreadsheet and save it, put it in any drive, but is then unable to double cliick on the document. The only way she can open up the document is to open up the application and open the document from the open file icon.

Dancing Queen


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Do the spreadsheet files have the correct extension (xls, for instance)? Is that extension associated with the excel application? Can you right-click on the spreadsheet, choose open with, then browse to the excel application and have it open up correctly? If so, you can also check the box that says "always use this application to open this type of file" (or some similar wording) so that the extension is associated with excel going forward.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Rbalaji,

Thanks for your response. I have remoted into the users machine. and have created simple excel spreadsheets, they have the correct extentions (.xls). I can save them on any drive and the sam problem occurs. I have also created a spreadsheet on my machine and sent via email and she still can not open by double clicking. The user can go into the application and go through the file and open sequence.

Dancing Queen


----------



## jsylvester (Jan 15, 2009)

I am having the same issue, as well as everyone else in my office. Basically, when you double- click an xls or xlsx file it opens up Excel, but the file won't open right up. I have to click on the Windows logo in the upper left corner (like I'm accessing the pull- down menu) and then the file shows up. I've searched around several places and other people are having the issue, but no one has posted a resolution. I tried changing some settings in Norton, but nothing worked. I think there must be some option that can change this, but have not been able to find anything. Excel is the associated program to open these files too. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Dancing Queen said:


> Hi Rbalaji,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have remoted into the users machine. and have created simple excel spreadsheets, they have the correct extentions (.xls). I can save them on any drive and the sam problem occurs. I have also created a spreadsheet on my machine and sent via email and she still can not open by double clicking. The user can go into the application and go through the file and open sequence.
> 
> Dancing Queen


Did you try the right-clicking I suggested in my original response? It still looks as if the file association has been lost and you just have to reestablish it by right-clicking and telling windows what program to associate with the .xls extension.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Balaji,

Great I have tried right-clicking and telling windows what program to associate with the .xls extension it works Hooray!!

Thanks very much for your help

Dancing Queen


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------



## LegalLearning (Apr 6, 2010)

I am having the same problem with ALL users in a very large law firm. However, when we right-click, there is no open with. Only open, print, save as etc. We are using Office 2007.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Two things, fist hold down the shift while right clicking on the file and see if that brings up the "open with".

Or, you may have to manually set the association to Excel.


----------



## LegalLearning (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. We ended up uninstalling and re-installing and it resolved the issue. However, it is on a Citrix farm and they did not have a pleasant experience with the new farm as well as other apps within the farm. If we have it again, I'll try the other two options you offered. thanks again,

Legal Learning


----------

